# I made a Constrained Cube Ultimate scrambler!



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2020)

I got a Constrained Cube Ultimate from Puzzlcrate recently, and after messing around with it I decided to program a scrambler for it!
Due to how this puzzle works, a real random-state scrambler was out of the question for me, so this just uses random turns—it keeps track of every possible move it can make, and chooses randomly from that list, for every move in the scramble. The scrambles are 32 moves long.

Here's the program: https://onlinegdb.com/H19uBbnXw

Hold the cube with yellow on the front and green on the top so that the non-turning side (white) is in the back. It will first ask you to input the "starting state"—the current position of the turning locks. It's looking for 4 letters, such as BLBL, or FBRF, etc.
The first letter is the L (orange) face. and whether the empty spot is in the front (F) or back (B).
The second letter is the U (green) face, and whether the middle of the semicircle hole is on the front (F), left (L) or in the back (B).
The third letter is the R (red) face and works like L.
The fourth letter is the D (blue) face and works like U.

This program only works for the "Ultimate" version of the constrained cube. I could make separate versions for other types if there's a demand. Also, please let me know if you find any moves that should be canceled out, such as "U D' U". I tried my best to patch them out, but I coded each cancellation manually so I'm sure I missed some.

Thanks to @qqwref for the help


----------

